
PayPal Adding One Million New Accounts Each Month - Cmccann7
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/21/ebay-q2-revenue-hits-2-2-billion-paypal-adding-one-million-new-accounts-each-month/
======
terrellm

      PayPal’s merchant services business has grown by over 40 percent year over year
    

The reason Paypal is growing so fast is their rates are extremely competitive
if you play by their game. I really feel for the guys like Braintree who are
trying to do it right but just can't compete with Paypal's rates, particularly
with Paypal offering the same qual and non-qual rates.

I've used Paypal Merchant Services for several years and each year grow more
fed up with the practices. Just a few include charging .5% extra if you do not
include Paypal Express button in your checkout, keeping the 30-cent
transaction fee on refunds, increasing the chargeback fee from $10 to $20, and
not letting you export subscription cc info if you want to move your
subscriptions to another provider.

~~~
honopu
You sound like you work for Braintree, especially due to the fact they harp on
not being able to export data from other merchant accounts/gateways.

Just saying.

~~~
terrellm
Sorry if I came across as if I worked for them. Feel free to click my profile
link and check out my businesses - I use my real name and have nothing to
hide. I sell software to cattle ranchers and horse owners.

The reason I mentioned Braintree was I've seen their ads on The Deck and came
across them being used by several popular Rails SAAS companies. Maybe I've
drank their kool-aid. Feel free to substitute any small payment processor (non
Paypal/Google Checkout/AuthorizeNet).

------
travisro
I can only imagine this number increasing with their new Adaptive Accounts
API. It will allow developers to create PayPal accounts for users/online
customers as part of the shopping experience.

So rather than sending people away to create a PayPal account, you can keep
them in your app, send the info to PayPal and (only at the very end) redirect
to PayPal to verify and setup sensitive info.

You can read more here: <https://www.x.com/community/ppx/adaptive_accounts>

------
owkaye
The credit card companies dropped the ball years ago by not letting their card
holders accept payments from other card holders in a hassle-free manner. If
they had done this PayPal would not exist, and the world of credit card
holders would be able to transact business directly with each other, rather
than going through a "middleman" -- and theoretically anyways, everyone's
rates would be lower, too.

